

Hadapt: A platform for data analytics - xtacy
http://www.hadapt.com/

======
kordless
A big chunk of map reduce use cases deal with logs, which can be high value to
a company. In order to deal with a lot of unstructured data you either need a
crap load of rules running on it up front and somewhere to store all that meta
data, or a search engine that helps you filter results quickly, and then use
those results with map reduce to extract your meta data post-search.

Basically you take ing a lot of data, put it in a search engine, serialize it,
build a simple map reduce framework users can code in quickly (with JavaScript
say) and then run it as a service.

Sounds like a great idea! :)

